# South WI, Northern IL Breeder?



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just asking if anyone has recommendations for a German Shepherd breeder in WI or Northern IL. We are looking at getting a female puppy some time soon. 

Our last 2 dogs were Labs, after much thought planned to go back to a GSD, which we had years ago. Thanks


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Huerta Hof


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks, I'll check them out. I see the G.S. dog club of WI has links to recommended area breeders too.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Bill Kulla and Jennifer Acevedo (vom geistwasser) in Marengo,IL. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

I got my boy from Mittelwest. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What are you looking for in a dog? Any specific lines, look, or temperament?


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Also in Marengo is Landschaft German Shepherds and My Bodyguard German Shepherds.

Southern WI is Von Gildaf.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> What are you looking for in a dog? Any specific lines, look, or temperament?



Just looking for a family pet, 2 middlin kids with some acreage in the country. Not really needing much as a heavy duty guard dog. In the recent past our Lab did enough to keep an eye on things.

We are looking for a traditional coloring, 'saddle black' & tan to slightly darker. Thinking along the normal coating, not so much the longer hair. It will be a female too.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Not really needing much as a heavy duty guard dog.


All of the places mentioned will produce a nice family pet. Although the only one mentioned that would give you a saddled dog are Mittelwest and Huerta Hof. Working line dogs are rarely saddle patterned.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

KathrynApril said:


> I got my boy from Mittelwest.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am proud to say that I can spot a Mittelwest dog a mile away, which is funny because 2 years ago I wouldn't have known the difference. They have some big, very rich color black/reds.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Carlos and Robin Huerta are in Illinois. Huerta Hof. German showlines, rich coloration, great temperaments. Robin is a great person and they're very knowledgeable. Solid dogs. I believe one of their recent breedings or future breedings will involve one of Bill Kulla's dogs as well.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Huerta Hof German Shepherds

and

:: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::

are my recommendations for sure!Both breeders have litters on the ground right now.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

KathrynApril said:


> I got my boy from Mittelwest.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Robin helped me along when I was going to get a pup from her, then I got Midnite at the shelter and that changed. Right before I got my golden puppy I called them to see if they had any pups available, they didn't, so I got my golden. I will get a pup from them one day, good people.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the additional info. Yes, we are getting closer to action, very much looking forward to it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have never purchased a puppy from :: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING :: but I have seen a few of their dogs and also bred to a couple of their males. They are great people to work with and I have liked the dogs/puppies I have seen from them.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

If you're looking at showline stuff Robin and Carlos have nice dogs and are nice people.

Jen and Bill do have nice dogs as well, have worked plenty of them over the years.

Another working line kennel right in that area I"m surprised is never mentioned is Vom Dreieck kennels. I've worked plenty of their dogs over the past 10 years too, and I have to say, there have been some fine dogs from there. 

If I was looking at working type dogs Kulla and Vom Dreieck would be my short list in the area.

SHowline would be Robin, or Zyta Piotrowski ( I don't even know their kennel name) haven't been around as long breeding, but has nice dogs


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, things moved right along. We have a young female puppy lined up from a reputable breeder not to far away. All of our questions & concerns checked out fine, the rest will be up to us, we are ready. This pup will be ready to come home towards the end of January.

I can't do a picture from here, she is in my avatar now though, standard issue, cute puppy.


----------



## H Factor Leather (Jan 15, 2014)

I also second Vom Dreieck German Shepherds. I obtained my pup from Dave there and couldn't be happier! He's located in Harvard, IL.


----------



## enh811 (Jan 23, 2014)

We got our pup from hokschhaus german shepherds in sun prairie Wisconsin. They have a website so you can get some more information. I believe it's www.hokschahaus.com 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

